# Anybody else got one



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have had our Elddis Aspire since 01/03/2012, and have not yet seen another one? Just wondered how other owners found theirs?
After initial problems all is well, comfortable, quite economical, plenty of storage etc. any comments!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are 16 members listed on here as Elddis owners. not sure what models involved though.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The 255 was one of the vans on our shortlist when we changed last year. We ended up going for an Autotrail but I'm fairly certain that "ThePrisoner" on this forum also had a 255 at the time as he was able to answer a few questions for me. His profile shows as having a Hymer now but it could be worth a pm to him.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We have a 215, same experience as yourself really.
Fine now, comfortable, warm, well equipped spacious and economical, and an easy drive.


----------



## ronnieh (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

We are just about to purchase an Elddis Aspire 215, I have put a deposit down on one that is 12 month old, a 2013, will purchase subject to a test drive. Any tips what to look for, what mpg do you get?

Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Ronnie
My on board computer tells me it is doing 35.8 mpg, though I haven't crosschecked it manually.
Nice comfortable motorhome, though the 2014 model is now 205 with end bathroom. I don't know why they did that.

Have you had a test drive ? Just check for rattles etc, and beware the drawers can come open when you are cornering,... I had stronger catches added to mine.
As with all used ones, check everything is working as it should etc.

Let us know how you get on.

We are looking to upgrade our 2012 model for a 4 berth.
Pity,  we could have done a deal


----------



## ronnieh (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi John & Christine,

Thanks for your reply.

My only reservation was with the size of the front lounge which I thought was just a bit on the small size. How do you find it with "feet up" lounging? Do you use the cab seats.

I know we will have to compromise on something as it is difficult to find a motorhome that ticks every box without it being the length of a cricket pitch! At about 6.5m long the 215 seems just about right for our first motorhome.


Regards

Ronnie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ronnie, check the weight of the van and its payload. I'd want to see it on a weighbridge before parting with any money. There's another thread talking about the poor payload on the Aspire. Not much point having a motorhome if you can't carry any water to make a cup of tea!


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Ronnie
We always swivel the cab seats to give more options on lounging feet up.
As regards payload, I contributed to a thread about Aspire payload, you can find it on here somewhere, but basically Elddis had not got their sums right when it was launched and the official figures are now corrected. However, I also got from them a free upgrade to 3500 gross weight. In reality its only a new sticker and a letter to the DVLA which then amends the figure in your log book.
My payload is now 440kg, and thats after adding the driver, a full tank of fuel and 90% full water tank.
See the Aspire 205 spec on the Elddis website ( same figures as mine).

John


----------



## christy900 (May 26, 2014)

Had a new Aspire 255 in July. Delighted overall but loads of small niggles being gradually sorted out by dealer. Worst problem is the Avtex TV aerial which seems to be a general Elddis problem in motorhomes and caravans.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*aspire*

i have aspire 255 lots of probs nearly there with all the things that have wrong biggest job was on the toilet area total 3 grand putting it right just had habitation done this morn 2 locker doors ""damp ""fridge 12 volt new eliment 240 v fridge eliment, outside trims on windows secured (glued) rear valance needs replacing fridge door needs new one after finding light cracking on door edge all struts replaced on fixed bed ,roof lights need i go on your prob all bored now i purchased it new fron Cleveland motors guess what there not interested thats all i will say

Mick


----------



## ronnieh (Jul 18, 2014)

Well we have gone and done it! 2013 Aspire 215 now sat on our drive. Just had one trip out so far and we love it. Only slight niggle is the sound of the water pump, sounds like someone banging a small drum. Spoke to the dealer and googled it and it appears that it is normal, anybody experienced the same thing.

Ronnie


----------



## ronnieh (Jul 18, 2014)

By the way forgot to mention it does have the payload upgrade.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice one Ronnie.
Our water pump was quite loud but it didn't bother us.

Hope you enjoy it, nice cosy van.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmmm, we went to the NEC, and out of curiosity tried to take a look at the latest Aspires to see if any of our niggles had been cured etc.

The Aspire has been dropped, or maybe renamed, after just 3 seasons, and the salesman on the stand said he only found out the day before the show.

Whats going on there then ?


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We went to the NEC on Sunday, 2 weeks after having bought the 'last' Elddis 165 evolution. It has 4 belted seats and a French bed at the rear. Anyone had one and anything to specifically check for when we pick it up in 10 days time?


----------



## Quintana (Oct 28, 2014)

JohnandChristine said:


> Hmmm, we went to the NEC, and out of curiosity tried to take a look at the latest Aspires to see if any of our niggles had been cured etc.
> 
> The Aspire has been dropped, or maybe renamed, after just 3 seasons, and the salesman on the stand said he only found out the day before the show.
> 
> Whats going on there then ?


The Aspire seems to have been reborn as the Encore.

Alde heating, GRP sides, cab blinds and fully specced cab etc.
Looks like they're trying to fight back against the Bailey range which must have decimated their sales.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Having recently changed from an Aspire to a Bailey, I suppose I've done my bit for that decimation. Bailey must be hurting many other makers too.
We looked at many alternatives and £4£ the Bailey is a clear winner in our opinion.
We liked the Bessacar 682FB but it's about £10k more than the 740 Bailey with the same layout.

Have not ( yet ) had anywhere near as many problems as we did with the Aspire. Its always possible we were unlucky to get a rogue one 
(used to be known as a 'friday afternoon model' in the old car factory days ), but every trip out brought new problems.


----------

